# What’s the best vacuum cleaner money can buy for cleaning a car?



## Coxyboy123 (Feb 15, 2013)

So what is the detailers choice vacuum cleaner? 

I neglect the interior a little these days as I really don’t have the tools to do it. 

When it’s pressure washers, everyone talks about kranzle. When it comes to vacuum cleaners and something that is brilliant and talked about, what is it?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

TBH, nothing I've seen beats a Henry in one of its many guises.

Peter


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Never used a Henry, but love my metro-vac-vac-n-blow a bit pricey buthas the tools and the power to deal with all the nooks and cranies and the blower is decent too


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

The Titan from Screwfix is good and several on here have them and are very pleased. Significantly cheaper than a George if you’re after a wet / dry vacuum.


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I would go for a George hoover and excellent wet vac for doing upholstery and mats


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> The Titan from Screwfix is good and several on here have them and are very pleased. Significantly cheaper than a George if you're after a wet / dry vacuum.


I have used a George for a weekend while good i purchased the Titan and 100% happy i didt spend the extra. If i was doing this full time yes i would have the George


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

I’m looking around myself and don’t really know which way to go, but always wonder why no one ever seems to mention the Charles. The George has a detergent spray, yet none of the others mentioned do (Titan included), and the Henry is dry-vac only. 

I would think Charles vs Titan a fairer comparison, and while there is still a price gap, it’s not as big as the gap to the George.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

In fairness everytime I use a Henry I am shocked at the suction power! It completely puts my Dyson to shame!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Andyblue said:


> The Titan from Screwfix is good and several on here have them and are very pleased. Significantly cheaper than a George if you're after a wet / dry vacuum.


I have the Titan also, excellent value for money and it pack a punch :thumb:


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

I don't get why the George is so expensive, it's just a wet vac with a sprayer.
You may as well buy a Titan, and use a pump sprayer, surely it'll be the same thing.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Newer henrys no longer have the boost option which i always use, dont know if they have revised the motor to compensate for that though


----------



## Sport Driver (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi everyone. I was looking at the wet vacuums and not much is available over here. I got my eyes on Karcher SE4001 https://www.kaercher.com/int/home-garden/multi-functional-vacuum-cleaners/carpet-cleaners/se-4001-10811300.html

It's about 150£. Does anyone have any experience with those Karcher vacuums? From what I'm seeing it should be what I need since it also has a washer nozzle.


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I use a Shop Vac which is pretty chunky, but it also doubles up for diy stuff too. Once you get to the industrial wet/dry level there is not really much value to add. I know that 
Larry @ Ammo NYC uses a Festool in some of his YouTube videos, which are pretty pricey, but it’s really like using a Bentley as an Uber.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I have used the Karcher WD vacuum for the last few years - a great product and readily available from B&Q etc. for a sensible price.

Also good for wet or dry vacuuming.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

If you can get a Miele ( the old version 2100 w) it’s something else.
Suction power is constant high, works a treat.
Don’t know about the new ones, but it’s called (not by Miele) the “thinking’s man” vacuum cleaner.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Still use my old school Henry Hoover,have had it for years now and would be what i would recommend.SJ.


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

I was lucky enough to be gifted a Numatic Industrial vac, essentially a steel powdercoated Henry. the suction is something else and it just runs and runs. The cable is easily replaceable if i snag it on anything and bags and add-ons are cheap and readily available.

IF the plastic Henry is anything like my metal one then I'd go for that


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ive had my Karcher A2004 for about 15 years. Its got broken plastic bits off the body, tape around the hose and the original filter and it still works a treat.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Use the Wickes equivalent of the Titan & very happy with it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

My titan is 6 years old and still works fine

It will suck up water also so I use it as a wet vac with a pump spray bottle and a pneumatic wet extraction tool.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/2023504808...JafOo0n5bQyhCiVjgEItRcdkg11-aLuRoCjtcQAvD_BwE


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Can't believe nobody has said a Dyson!!

Wires are a thing of the past - I'm more of a 'clean it every week so you never have to deep-clean it' guy. Even if I was to deep clean a car I'd use the wetvac aka carpet cleaner.


----------



## M444KNG (Mar 21, 2014)

Another one here for Titan!


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

You'll not go wrong with any of the Numatic range , I've had various ones over the past 25+ years and they've been fantastic , decent parts availability if required and UK made :thumb:.

Mark


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm still using a vax 6131. Had it 2nd hand for over 8yrs now. Great wet and dry vac, all the building I've done in that time too means it gets abused so much with brick and plaster dust. God knows how many times it's helped me drain radiators down. I have a cloth bag in it too which is washable.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Bought my Henry over 25 years ago as a reconditioned unit.
All it has needed in all that time is a set of brushes, the thing is just bullet proof.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

I once did a Uni study on vacuum cleaners and the Miele came out on top. Lots of attachments, variable suction, compact to put on a car seat and ease of use. I have the Cat and Dog and it is superb. We've a Sebo upstairs and I don't like it at all.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

I have just got a Henry from Tesco £99.00 (reduced from £140) and used £63 of club card vouchers so it only cost me £36! Bargain


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Henry, gets my vote. Kicks ass vs dyson and shark.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I’ve a vax 6131 for a really proper wet vac clean. Had it nearly 15yrs, never missed a beat.

For everyday hoovering, and yes, I use it practically every day!, I’ve a cordless Henry. Works a treat, no hassle with wires.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Handheld vacuum for me is the dyson v11 with the small powered rotary brush


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

We have a Dyson V7 for the house and I’ve tried using it in the car and it was to bulky.


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I use a Nilfisk Workshop Wet and dry vac about £64 last time I looked and it beats a lot of vacuums. 

Update now £59.94


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Henry for me, great for the car and DIY. I have a handheld Dyson in the house and it’s great for that but it’s nowhere near as good as the Henry for the car. 
It’s too big for a start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

